# Request Enity Too Large



## südpol (22. März 2012)

Hi,

ich habe eine kleine Webanwendung auf einem Apache 2.2.9 mit PHP 5.2.6. Auf der Webseite gibt es ein paar Formulare über die (via POST) recht große Datenmengen an den Server geschickt werden. Ein und die gleiche Anfrage funktioniert machmal ohne Probleme und das nächste Mal erhalte ich die Meldung:
 "Request Entity Too Large" 
und 
"The requested resource /my_form.php does not allow request data with POST requests, or the amount of data provided in the request exceeds the capacity limit."

Die Seite selbst ist vollständig SSL verschlüsselt und verwendet Client Zertifikate zur Authentifizierung. Ich habe dazu auch schon eines im Web gefunden - aber keiner des der dort beschriebenen Szenarien ist logisch wenn man betrachtet, dass der Fehler bei mir bei dem absolut identischen Seitenaufruf manchmal erscheint und machmal nicht. 

... Grundsätzlich, hätte ich noch eine andere Möglichkeit ausser POST größere Datenmengen via standard html zu transportieren?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. März 2012)

Hi,

kurz 2 Ansätze zur Analyse von mir:
- Schon mal mit Wireshark geschaut ob wirklich exakt die gleiche Menge übertragen wird?
- In der php.ini die Maximale Request Größe angepasst?

Ausser POST gibts nur GET und das fällt natürlich weg. Du könntest die Daten evtl auf mehrere Anfragen verteilen.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## südpol (22. März 2012)

Hi,

zu 1) Jup - habe extra scipts geschrieben die meine Datenbank immer wieder auf den exact gleichen Bestand bringen um das Problem immer und immer wieder nachbauen zu können. 

zu 2) Ja, das Limit ist weit über dem was tatsächlich übertragen wird. ~5 MB vs 150 MB

Noch eine Ergänzung - wenn ich die Seite über F5 neu Lade, und dann direkt die Atkion ausführe, dann läuft diese in aller Regel. Fahre ich danach direkt noch mal diese Aktion bekomme ich den Fehler :-(

... das ist der Bug mit ähnlichen Problemen https://issues.apache.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=39243 Leider ohne wirkliche Lösung.

@Aufteilen: Das ist gerade der Plan B für ein Teil meiner Probleme. Beim reinen senden von Inputfeldern etc. kann ich ggf. durch AJAX kleine Teile scheiden und einzeln commiten. Beim Upload von z. B. Excel Dateien (das habe ich auch...) bietet das aber keine Lösung :-(


----------



## südpol (2. April 2012)

Hi,

hat noch jemand einen Ansatz für mich? Ich habe zwischenzeitlich meinen Plan B für alle regulären Formularfelder umgesetzt (ich Teile die Requests jetzt also in viele kleine Requests auf - die DB mag das zwar nicht, aber da muss sie durch ;-)). Für Dateiuploads habe ich aber noch keine Lösung gefunden


----------

